# Dawg ware quiver



## sasmojoe (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get one?
I've looked on Internet and can't find them for sale.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 14, 2016)

I am in the same boat, i cant find one either.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm not sure there making them anymore


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2016)

Get in touch with John P.   Pm me and I'll pass the info along.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 14, 2016)

Best non bow quiver made.  I`ll tell John to check this thread. RC


----------



## Dennis (Sep 14, 2016)

I need new one too


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 14, 2016)

I've got two. One has ODC on it and Dawgware on the other. I don't leave home without one of them. Maybe John boy still has them made.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2016)

I like the one that I have. If they are getting scarce I might have to get another one for down the road.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2016)

I sent him a text letting him know.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2016)

I use mine all the time...


----------



## jjy (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd like one also.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 15, 2016)

Had mine for several years now cant beat it!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 15, 2016)

I talked to John this morning, got me one on the way, Thanks for the info sawtooth.


----------



## sasmojoe (Sep 15, 2016)

John hooked me up today, thanks Sawtooth.


----------

